# [unsolved] apache indexing over nfs slow

## bunder

got a webserver running, displaying pages from over a nfs link, all using a central ldap auth.  i seem to be having issues hosting pages out of apache.  it works, don't get me wrong... but it takes 2-3 seconds for nfs and apache to eventually display the page.  any page that doesn't use nfs displays immediately.  this happens on lan as well as over the wan.

i've been using this setup for quite some time now, and can't seem to figure out where the slowness is happening.  i do see a cpu spike on both the web server and ldap server when it happens.

funny thing i just noticed, my webmail doesn't have this problem and it uses all the same systems/file setups.

any ideas?   :Laughing: 

----------

## bunder

i'm wondering if this has to do with apache's directory listing (indexing) module...  i only seem to see the lag on directories without an index page.

any ideas?   :Smile: 

edit: i checked and it seems to be only affecting nfs-mounted directories.

----------

## bunder

nobody?  i even set these without avail:

 *Quote:*   

> #
> 
> # EnableMMAP: Control whether memory-mapping is used to deliver
> 
> # files (assuming that the underlying OS supports it).
> ...

 

----------

## bunder

figured i'd bump this to see if anyone has an idea...

----------

## bunder

someone in #apache mentioned this might be caused by stat()... any ideas if this is at all fixable?

----------

## bunder

figured i'd give this another bumpage.   :Laughing: 

----------

## xbmodder

What sort of access times do you get to the NFS share within the OS?

----------

## bunder

they're fast.

i guess i didn't really explain it very well... give this a try and you'll see what i mean.

http://www.hamiltonshells.ca/~chris/storage/routoo-portage/

takes a few seconds to load, and causes a cpu spike.  any of its subdirectories load fine, but this one directory alone does.  i can't explain it, the logs don't show anything.

----------

